# fs aquaruium supplies



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

skimmer 150 obo 36 inch light stirp 30 bucks light byskimmer is a corallife pro 36 inch set up 150 watt halide and two actinic 96 watt with moonlights 180obo fish tank 30 obo overflow 20 buck power heads 20 buck each all are used have about 3 left bigger power head 50 bucks i am motivated to sell need it all gone email or txt me ill respond the fastist 604 556 6237 


will take offers or trades tire of storing it


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

what type of bulbs does the 36" strip use?


----------



## BaoBeiZhu (Apr 24, 2010)

most likely pc at 96 watt


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

which 36 inch on the cheaper on is running 2 36 inch t5s


----------



## realshow (May 14, 2010)

what type of skimmer?


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

not sure pumps built into it thow should be good uptoo 150 or so


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

bump to top light 150 skimmer 125 offers on everything else


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

bump to top willing to trade for fish corals etc doing a small reef tanks


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

daily bump would like it gone need spare bed emptied thanks


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

overflow sold bump to top skimmer 100 bucks light 150 offers trades thanks all must go


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

bump light 100 bucks skimmer 80 firm other light 20 bucks powerheads 15 bucks each


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

bump to top


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

The make and model of the equipment for sale, like the skimmer, would help potential buyers.


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

dont know name of skimmer pump is built in thow if that helps lights are all coral life brand


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

bump to top


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

bump to top want it all gone


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

bump to top skimmer is a marineland and cant trade for fish just need the cash for renos now tank wont be set up till april maybe longer need this all gone


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

bump to top cash talks offers?


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

Got a number? Might be interested in the light


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

604 556 6237 bump to top


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

bump to top


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

bump still got the pro light system left and skimmer 80 for skimmer 100 for light


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

bump to top 60 firm for skimmer 100 for light


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

light sold skimmer sill here


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

all sold please close


----------

